# My puppy sits weird



## ornan (Mar 13, 2021)

I noticed that when I was training my puppy that she didn’t sit “normally”. I think she may have lazy sit but I know that German Shepherds have hip issues. I am a new German Shepherd owner so I don’t know what to think of this. I would really appreciate it if you guys could let me know what it is about. (She is only 11 weeks old)


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She’s just sitting like a puppy. All mine of have done that, and then one day they don’t sit on one hip.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

This is Carly when she was a puppy. She grew up to be an AKC champion with OFA Good hips.


----------



## ornan (Mar 13, 2021)

dogfaeries said:


> She’s just sitting like a puppy. All mine of have done that, and then one day they don’t sit on one hip.


Oh okay thanks! I’m always think of the worst for some reason.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

ornan said:


> Oh okay thanks! I’m always think of the worst for some reason.


Well, we’re always hearing scary things. I just saw my own 6 month old puppy sitting all wonky just a minute ago. Both of her parents are OFA Good.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, that’s called the sloppy puppy sit.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> This is Carly when she was a puppy. She grew up to be an AKC champion with OFA Good hips.


Love her face.


----------



## BlackWinterGS (Sep 13, 2020)

Mine does this. Always has. He sits normally sometimes as well. I actually asked the vet about it during the week and mentioned I was concerned about HD and she didn’t bat an eyelid and said it’s nothing to be concerned about. 🙂


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

From roughly the same age. Lazy puppy sitting to a more normal sitting


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, normal puppy sit. However when training for serious obedience, I didn't reward a sloppy sit but only the correct one. They are capable of it.


----------



## AlexanderVaugh (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes, I've also heard that sheepdogs often have hip problems. This is not a big deal, as it does not happen in all dogs. The main thing is to know as much as possible about this breed, and then it will be easy to take care of it. Before I bought Rottweiler, I thoroughly studied all the information about its breed and only when I realized that I was ready to keep such a dog, then I bought it. I read the basic information about Rottweiler on petsguided.com, since I couldn't find a meaningful description of Rottweilers anywhere. If you are concerned about the health of your puppy, then contact your veterinarian.


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

See my avatar, she sat like that as a puppy also. She’s 11 now and doing great, normal sit posture and all 🥰


----------

